# Islamorada trip



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I’ve seen the Island House at Key West recommended on here before, but I draw the line at Cudjoe.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Icroc said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am putting together a keys fishing trip for June.
> We are going to be offshore fishing a few days and inshore fish(fly and spin fish) in Florida bay.
> ...


I love the Kon-Tiki in Islamorada. Been there forever, although not sure how much damage they sustained from the storm. Reasonably priced, nice pool, floating docks, ramp. This is some old Florida, if that's what you like. About a 6 mile run to Alligator Reef, where we caught a ton of fish in about 65 feet, and did a little snorkeling when we wanted to take a short break. Anchored right outside the park boundary's we caught Grouper, Mutton, Mangrove, Trigger, and even snagged 1 Dolphin cruising by on a dried up Ballyhoo we had rigged on 1 rod in case we saw one, and we did. Each morning we'd run up to the Jiffy right up the road and get a $10.00 chum block, than on our way out cast net a load of white baits, and be anchored for the sunrise. Didn't fish inshore because the water was all churned up after a recent storm passing through, but did fish around the bridges 5 minutes from the hotel and caught a ton of fish also, which included a lot of Grunts, and some Porgy, which made for some nice fish sandwiches each day.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Seapro,

I will give this place a look!


----------



## Edublund (Sep 10, 2016)

Check out the house boat rental at Angler House Marina. Very nice accommodations at a beautiful marina with a great pool and tiki bar.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Start calling around. Many are still closed from the hurricane.


----------

